# Working remotely in Florence



## MelissaK

Hi all. I am new to this website and was looking for some advice. If this has been asked before, please direct me on where to go 🙂
I’m looking to move to Florence in April 2019. 
My company will allow me to work remotely. 
What type of visa do I need to apply for?
If I have a guaranteed income from my employer will I be allowed to stay in Italy?
Is the process long to obtain the visa needed?
Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Don't know the specifics for Italy, but in general terms, you are considered to be working in whatever country you are physically present in while doing the work. So, if you are working remotely from Italy, you need to be registered on an Italian payroll - or as an Italian freelancer/business entity - and paying into the Italian system of social insurances, paying Italian taxes, etc.


----------



## Italia-Mx

The only way you can legally remain and work in Italy, where or not it's considered remote work, is if your employer arranges for a visa for you. Otherwise, if you're not a student and you do not qualify for a student visa, the only visa you could apply for on your own would be an Elective Resident Visa, which does not permit you to do any work at all in Italy and for which you must meet the non-earned income requirement, i.e., social security, private pension, etc.


----------



## accbgb

Italia-Mx said:


> The only way you can legally remain and work in Italy, where or not it's considered remote work, is if your employer arranges for a visa for you. Otherwise, if you're not a student and you do not qualify for a student visa, the only visa you could apply for on your own would be an Elective Resident Visa, which does not permit you to do any work at all in Italy and for which you must meet the non-earned income requirement, i.e., social security, private pension, etc.


And, it is worth noting that insofar as working on a student visa goes, the work being performed is supposed to be related to your course of study.

The original poster's only real option is to come to Italy 90 days out of every 180 days and perform her work "on the down low".

Now, if the poster has Italian heritage, he/she might want to explore Italian citizenship jus sanguinis - by blood right. With citizenship, all of these other questions are moot.


----------



## accbgb

I should have added - 

My comments and, in fact, all the above comments make certain assumptions about the original poster's citizenship. I presumed that to be US.

Melissa, if you have some other citizenship, please tell us what that might be.


----------

